# How Much Does a Goose Breast Weigh?



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm going to make some jerky, but I don't have a kitchen scale. The high mountain mix seems like it's pretty particular on how much mix you combine with the meat. To those of you who make jerky and sausage from your geese, how much do the early season geese typically weigh breasted out? To eliminate confusion, please specify wether the estimated weight is for one bird, or for a half of a breast.

I have the meat thawing out now. 

Thanks.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Make sure you to use less meat than it calls for on goose.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. Because of gaminess? 

Say if i put on enough mix for 5lbs but the geese i'm marinating are only 3.5 lbs....will it be way to potent tasting on the spices, or should I be ok?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

flighthunter said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Because of gaminess?
> 
> Say if i put on enough mix for 5lbs but the geese i'm marinating are only 3.5 lbs....will it be way to potent tasting on the spices, or should I be ok?


You could bump it up to 4, with High Mountain.. I urge folks to stay away from Eastman and some of the others, high mountain blows them away..


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

flighthunter said:


> I'm going to make some jerky, but I don't have a kitchen scale. The high mountain mix seems like it's pretty particular on how much mix you combine with the meat. To those of you who make jerky and sausage from your geese, how much do the early season geese typically weigh breasted out? To eliminate confusion, please specify wether the estimated weight is for one bird, or for a half of a breast.
> 
> I have the meat thawing out now.
> 
> Thanks.


 
The cure ratio depends on whether you are using whole muscle meat or ground. Ground meat needs more cure than whole muscle meat.

If you are going to get into jerky making, flip for a scale. They are not all that expensive and come in mighty handy.

Now, on the goose thing....does anybody know how many geese it takes to fill seven quarts for canning?


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I'll second the High Mountain. That stuff rocks. The guy that makes all our jerky uses it and it is fantastic.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

Breasted some out for sausage last week. Got about 71/2# out of 6 geese. Made hunter sausage with sharp chedder in it, real good!


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Yikes. Cook the on the Grill rare to mediam( sp?) rare..


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 20, 2012)

Only opened the page to read about breast measuring. Was hoping for some pictures or something ya know, 

OK. Yes I'm bored.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

Pound and a quarter per bird...just,weighed it with a,digital scale....


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

walleyeman2006 said:


> Pound and a quarter per bird...just,weighed it with a,digital scale....
> 
> 
> _Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


Thanks, just what I was looking for. My guestimate was almost spot on.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't mix anything with it...

Only mix sausage when I make brautwurst out of it...


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

walleyeman2006 said:


> Pound and a quarter per bird...just,weighed it with a,digital scale....
> 
> 
> _Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


 
yup same here
you can get a good scale at any kitchen store for around 12 bucks


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Another thing that is handy to have if you are not grinding your meat is one of the jaccard style tenderizers. The ones in Cabelas are $$$$ but knock offs can be had much cheaper.


----------



## wreck 'em (Sep 13, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Make sure you to use less meat than it calls for on goose.


 
Agreed. if you are going to slice into strips and then apply which is how we do it, I will mix an entire box for about 9 birds(18 breasts). Lay out each strip in a glass or plastic pan(non metal) and apply liberally to both sides. Once you have a pile of meat, you can transfer to a gallon zip lock bag and let stand for 1-2 days before smoking. 3-4 hours at 180-190 you are golden.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

IMO, it's very important to be very close with your weight of the breasts to jerky cure. Not enough, too bland, too much and way to salty and or spicey. Get some type of scale so you can be very accurate. One breast may weight this much and another one could weight much less. Also, I don't weigh mine until after I have it sliced. There is going to be some waste.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

The female breasts weigh more....or are suppossed to...depends on A B C or D cup goose!


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

I cut all the jerkey out of the breasts. Any pieces that are too small are used for stir fry, fajita, or bacon wraps.

Easiest way for Jerkey:
GFS (gordon food service) Soy Sauce (gallon jug)
GFS liquid smoke 
brown sugar.
Any spices that sound good.

Put the jerkey slices in a big bowl. Add about a cup of brown sugar and any dry spices you want to throw in there. Then add about a quarter cup of liquid smoke. Then fill the rest of the bowl with the soy sauce until the meat is covered. Throw it in the fridge til the next day. Put it on the dehydrator until it is done.

Note: do not try with any other kind of soy sauce, they will taste like salt sticks. I can usually get about 3 batches out of a jug of soy sauce, depending how much I do at a time.


----------

